# What type of fish eats Betta Poop??



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I need to know because my bettas poop alot and I was wondering if there are any fish out there that eat their poop to and keep my sand look nice and clean ) Thanks you guys ;DDD


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

The best way to keep your tank looking fresh and clean is to syphon it yourself.
I don't believe there are any type of fish that will eat another fishes poop....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The only fish I know that kinda eats waste is a Scat but it would eat the Betta too and they get really big.....

And I agree the best clean up crew for any aquarium is the Hobbyist......weekly to twice weekly water changes with vacuum works wonders....lol....sometimes the trumpet snail can help by turning the poop over in the sand but they poop too......


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

EVEN if there is another fish that will eat your bettas poo, that fish will have to poo itself. Its beside the point. Dont try to cut corners, just do your water changes with a vacuum cleaner. If you have a small uncycled tank you will have to do 100% water changes.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay thx guys


----------

